
Microsoft/Satya Nadella: Addressing racial injustice - throwawaysea
https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2020/06/23/addressing-racial-injustice/
======
throwawaysea
While I think it is admirable for companies to think about how they can help
with racial injustice, I am a bit shocked at how far Microsoft is going with
their actions. I feel it crosses a line from fighting for equality (meaning
equality of opportunity) to being discriminatory itself (seeking equity, or
equality of outcomes).

This post indicates:

\- Microsoft will set hiring quotas based on race (seems illegal)

\- Microsoft will create promotion programs and pipelines that are only
available if you belong to certain races (seems illegal)

\- Microsoft will change compensation for executives based on their Diversity
& Inclusivity numbers (seems illegal)

\- Microsoft will select vendors based on their demographic composition

This looks and feels a lot like the controversy involving Harvard and other
universities that practice "holistic admissions", which is essentially a
discriminatory affirmative action process under a different brand.

